# He's not a poodle



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

but today I had to let my Riley boy cross the bridge..

Sir Riley of Mihart 01/31/98 – 10/21/10
A piece of my heart is missing. You and I had so many firsts together. You were the first dog that was all mine. You were my first big dog. You were the first dog I ever purposely trained. All I really wanted was a well mannered house dog but we ended up with so many other firsts. I found out how much I enjoyed training but I still wasn’t really sure about competing. So we got talked into our first obedience competition. Everyone laughed at your round about path to a front position and you decided that sitting in front of me was better than sitting across the ring. However 4 tries later we had our first obedience title. Then we went to our first agility trial. Sure enough before long we had our first agility title. You taught me to love agility even though you only did it because you loved me. Because of you I joined the ‘dog world’ and have made so many great friends, enjoyed a hobby that I would have never even thought of before you. 

Unfortunately you are also the first to leave me. Rest well my Riley Boy.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Your words are very beautiful. I'm crying for you, but know your boy is at peace and in pain no longer. He will be waiting for you and the rest of your family patiently and one day you will all be together again to run and jump and laugh at play. In the meantime he will remain forever in your heart.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What beautiful photos you have to remember him by.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What beautiful memories of a loved, and loving, dog. Play happily, Riley, till you are all joyously reunited.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Riley. He will be missed.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your sweet boy  What a lucky boy to have had you as his owner. Sending good thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

God speed, Sir Riley of Mihart :rip:.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Debjen, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. You wrote a lovely tribute to Riley. He will live on not only in your memories, but in what you have learned in training him. I know the past few days have been very hard. I hope that with time all those wonderful memories will crowd out the recent pain. 

Your account of training Riley reminded me of a lovely little essay on what a dog title means:

The Kerry Blue Terrier Foundation


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Us tough-guy grown men are not supposed to cry, but your moving tribute to sweet Riley made me weep. Farewell, Riley.


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My heart aches for you for the loss of your dear Riley! That wonderful dog will forever be a tribute to his species; look at all he did for and with you! And you, well you're just one _outstanding _doggy guardian. I know the price of loving a dog is painfully steep at the end, but oh! what a _wonderful_ life he shared with you. I wish you comfort.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Rip, Riley. You lived a great life and left many great memories for those who loved you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhh...bless you! I am so very sorry and know your pain. Time does not heal all wounds, but does turn the tears into laughter eventually. Peace be with you. And Riley, may your memory and the joy you brought to your humans be your eternal legacy here on earth.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. You have some beautiful pictures and wonderful memories of Riley. RIP Riley.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I love your tribute to Riley especially giving his smiley picture as a final farewell. I'm certain he is smiling down on you for all the wonderful things you got to do together. Beautiful. Just beautiful. His eyes were so full of love.

I always tell myself that every day of their love is worth the pain of loss. It's so hard though. They fill your heart with joy like no other, each in their own way.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

(((hugs))) Saying goodbye to such a dear friend is sooo hard. I loved reading your tribute to him. . .definitely made tears come to my eyes. Remember to be really gentle with yourself for a while, and hopefully the rest of your pack will be there to comfort you too. Rest in Peace Riley.


----------



## alexis0fdreams (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sorry about your loss. Riley looks like a really fun and loving dog. I'm sure he's already resting well and is just waiting to be with you and the rest of your family again.

He reminds me of my very first dog, Snowball. She was all mine too and she died because of sickness. I was in college when I heard the news and mourned hard in silence for her.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

None of us can ask for more than to be loved during life and missed after we are gone. I feel happy for Riley to have had that, and very sad for your family to have to be without him. Goodbye Riley.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I saw in another one of your posts that this was on the horizan. I am so sorry. It is always too soon for them to leave us. God speed Riley. His name makes me cry.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Sending lots of hugs and doggie kisses your way. R.I.P beautiful boy


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am so sorry for your loss. riley is at the rainbow bridge now and so happy. you will see him one day.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ohhhhh I am crying too - he is so beautiful - so sad to lose a dog you love - I lost my first dog many years ago - her name was Tippe - she was a great dog too! I love the pictures! Farwell Riley - you did good boy!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Riley.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure Riley is now playing happily with other dogs at the Bridge.


----------



## BellaDella (Sep 25, 2010)

*Riley*

I am so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful dog who was so lucky to have you as his owner. I wish I could hug you but this PC is in my darned way! Virtual hugs to you.


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

Your tribute brings tears to my eyes. I know how hard it is to say good bye.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

This boy lived a very happy life, so sorry you had to let him go.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss .


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

My deepest condolences. I'm sure he knows how much you love and miss him.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss! Your tribute was beautiful, Riley obviously gave and got a lot of love. Rest in peace, Riley. I am sure he will be greeting you on the other side.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Its so hard to lose a furry family member. Your tribute was so very lovely.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Riley sounds like a special dog.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I know, your heart hurts. It hurts so bad, and you just want your best buddy back.
I feel for you, its so hard to lose our 4 footed friends, they just never live long enough.
I hope you can find comfort in how blessed you were to have this special realationship. 
Take care, it does get easier in time.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am so very sorry for your loss Debjen. Your story with your Riley is a beautiful one and I hope it brings you comfort and healing. God bless you.
_


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Riley and you were both so lucky to have had one another. I know the pain of losing a much loved pet and my heart goes out to you. 
Your pictures are wonderful and from your words I can tell that the life that Riley had with you was pretty special.


----------



## alex150o (Aug 3, 2010)

IM so Sorry for your Loss!!

My little girl Dee-Dee passed away Yesterday...I know it feels awfull! she also was the first dog that was really all mine and She really changed my life aLot!

I know I will never forget her just like you wont forget Riley..THeres nothing we can do about it we must get over it!

I know one day I will get over loosing my little girl! but for now it hurts to much! I cant look at her pictures without crying. RIley sounds like he was really special for you.

I bet there are together playing around somewhere in where one day we will also play with them!

R.I.P Riley R.I.P Dee-Dee


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

alex150o;127946R.I.P Riley R.I.P Dee-Dee[/QUOTE said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Dee Dee..I'm sure she and Riley are playing somewhere waiting until we join them..


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i can imagine your pain. why does this have to be? why do they have to leave us? i guess because it is the circle of life.....rest easy beautiful riley...rest easy. you earned it.....


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Deb, I'm so sorry for not seeing this earlier. I noticed that you referred to Riley in the past tense on the "Favorite Color" thread, so I did a search and found this. 

I also know your pain and I hope that you're feeling better now. Riley had a great life with you and now he's with you in spirit. 

RIP Riley :angel2:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

i am so so sorry for both of you - its so hard to lose a pet - mine are 5 now and so far they are healthy - I just feel so bad for you. My first dog as a adult had to be put down at 12 because of heart failure - she couldnt breathe anymore - her name was Tippy and that was over 15 years ago but tears still come to my eyes when I think of her. it took me a long time to get another dog and his name was Willie and he was a great dog but he started to get dominant and I knew nothing of training then. the volunteers that brought my mother's meals while I was at work threatened to stop because Willie tried to bite them. I had to give him up and found a family with a lot of kids that he seemed to like so I missed him but at least I knew he was happy. It took me another long time to get Ginger and that was after my daughter got the minis. Now Teddy and Ginger are my babies - I can't even think of letting them go. I better outlast them! lol I am 71- almost 72 and they are 5 so I think I have a chance hee hee. Anyway, again, so sorry for your loss - hang on the the memories!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a lovely tribute to Riley! Those eyes of his, say it all--he was loved by you and loved you. Sweet Riley.


----------

